# color choice



## trakr (Nov 25, 2010)

:help: Can someone give me a idea as to which of these pups would look like Mom or Dad? Im thinking the darker ones would have thier Dads markings, which would give me more options to choose from as far as temperment and behavior goes. Dont get me wrong, Both parents are very beautiful GSDs, i just favor the Dads colors more, but if we get a female Id want the pup to look more like Mom, thanks


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like three sables and four black & tans. The blacker pups are the B&Ts.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The very dark ones will be a black and tan(like their sire), the brown are sable(mom's color)...usually the breeder will choose the pup for you.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Should be pretty easy to tell in person, and the breeder should be able to tell you. Dad is a black and tan and mom is a sable. The lighter colored pups in your photo are sable, the one on the bottom is a black and tan, the one on the far left looks like a black and tan, and the other dark ones it's hard to tell from the pic if they are dark sables or black and tan, due to their position.

The breeder should select the right temperament puppy (puppies) for you and then you choose color as the last option based on what colors are available in the pups that suit you best. Not the other way around.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

​

​The pups with the peppered like coloring will look like mom. The pups with the mostly black with some tan will look like dad. So look like mom equals 3 and look like dad equals 4. Why dont you ask the breeder?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do you want a male or female? pick
the sex you want and then pick the color.
if the sex and color isn't in the litter you picked
find another litter or wait for it happen in that litter (if
it does).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> The breeder should select the right temperament puppy (puppies) for you and then you choose color as the last option based on what colors are available in the pups that suit you best. Not the other way around.



Just want to reiterate this.

A good breeder will ask you questions about your lifestyle and what you're expecting to do with your dog. He/she will choose the best puppies for you, and then if there's more than one you can choose the color you like.

A crappy breeder will say, "Pick out whichever one you want."


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Just want to reiterate this.
> 
> A good breeder will ask you questions about your lifestyle and what you're expecting to do with your dog. He/she will choose the best puppies for you, and then if there's more than one you can choose the color you like.
> 
> A crappy breeder will say, "Pick out whichever one you want."


Agreed.


----------



## trakr (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, actually this isnt a "breeder", People were wanting pups of the two and so it happened.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Breeder nevertheless. Pick the one with the best temperament.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

trakr said:


> Thanks for the replies, actually this isnt a "breeder", People were wanting pups of the two and so it happened.


Then I think that makes it all the more imperative to pick based on personality and completely disregard the color. Random breedings that are not thought out can create hot messes. Choose carefully and pick the one that seems to have qualities that would represent the most stable dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when find a breeder and you say you want pick
of the litter who's picking the pup??? when you want
pick of the litter there's no matching personalities, tempermant, etc.,
correct. supposedly you're getting the best puppy
out of that litter. i often wonder when you have two good
dogs breeding is one puppy really so much better than another?




Emoore said:


> Just want to reiterate this.
> 
> A good breeder will ask you questions about your lifestyle and what you're expecting to do with your dog. He/she will choose the best puppies for you, and then if there's more than one you can choose the color you like.
> 
> A crappy breeder will say, "Pick out whichever one you want."


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> when find a breeder and you say you want pick
> of the litter who's picking the pup??? when you want
> pick of the litter there's no matching personalities, tempermant, etc.,
> correct. supposedly you're getting the best puppy
> ...


I don't think any good breeder should give any customer "pick of the litter." A dog should be matched to an owner based on what the owner will be doing with the dog and their experience level. An extremely pushy, high drive, independant dog will be great for the person wanting to do SchH at a national level but could turn into a reactive, aggressive, out of control dog in a "pet home."  

And I see no indication that this breeding was thought out. Some bloodlines mixed with one another do not mix well and bring out nothing but bad traits if bred.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

trakr said:


> Thanks for the replies, actually *this isnt a "breeder", People were wanting pups of the two and so it happened*.


Just want to point this out big time. This IS a breeder and the very definition of a BACKYARD BREEDER or BYB. Didn't care about anything just wanted puppies and to probably make some money. Not a reason to breed BUT a breeder never the less. A good breeder may be what you're thinking about but anyone who breeds 2 dogs together is by definition of the term a BREEDER.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good breeders and breeders other than GSD breeders do it
all of the time. all of that pushy, high drive, independent
dog stuff is controlled by training and socializing to a large
part. a dog at 8 weeks old isn't the same dog at 2, 3, 4, 6
months old.

a dog from a long line of Schutzhund titled dogs is going to turn into
a reactive, aggressive out of control dog because it's in a pet home.
i have an imported dog from a long line of Schutzhund titled dogs,
dogs that are shown internationally. my dog is a pet/companion.
the reason i bought a dog from such a line is because i knew
if he could do Schutzhund he'll be easy to train and socialize
for anything.

the people that bred the OP's dog sound like byb's and some
breedings can be bad. 



GSDElsa said:


> I don't think any good breeder should give any customer "pick of the litter." A dog should be matched to an owner based on what the owner will be doing with the dog and their experience level.
> 
> An extremely pushy, high drive, independant dog will be great for the person wanting to do SchH at a national level but could turn into a reactive, aggressive, out of control dog in a "pet home."
> 
> And I see no indication that this breeding was thought out. Some bloodlines mixed with one another do not mix well and bring out nothing but bad traits if bred.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> a dog from a long line of Schutzhund titled dogs is going to turn into
> a reactive, aggressive out of control dog because it's in a pet home.


What? I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one


----------



## trakr (Nov 25, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Just want to point this out big time. This IS a breeder and the very definition of a BACKYARD BREEDER or BYB. Didn't care about anything just wanted puppies and to probably make some money. Not a reason to breed BUT a breeder never the less.


So what you're saying is these are irresponsible pet owners with no regard to the true GSD bloodlines? C'mon man, I love the GSD breed, grew up with one and have wanted one for years but I'm not able to drop over 1K for a pure German/European bloodline, and I darn sure aint going to support some jake leg running a puppy mill. These are good people who love thier GSDs as much as you or anyone else. Is it not true that ANY breeding, well thought out or not can turn bad?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

trakr said:


> Is it not true that ANY breeding, well thought out or not can turn bad?


Sure, but there's such a thing as stacking the deck in your favor.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Emoore said:


> What? I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one


Yeah, that confused me too.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Yeah, that confused me too.


Me too?


----------

